# New Babies Coming...



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

New baby girls coming next Saturday, oopsie litter from a petstore but the foster, elizabethrae from here, was trying to find one girl in particular a home so she wouldn't have to go back to the petstore. 

Mine are the one-eyed girl (of course) who would be automatic snakefood and a sister...but the whole litter of girls and mom were saved and are going into a couple of foster homes/adoptive homes. They have been pulled by a rescuer and 4 of the 8 baby girls will likely go to their new homes before mine come next Saturday 

I don't have names for them yet, but soon...yesterday was a very long trying day, besides being a Monday :. I had a sweet old girl in for a large tumour removal, Lady in for her "eye" followup , etc

I had asked elizabethrae to watch them carefully and see who the little one-eyed girl liked the most of her sisters, and she did a great job!
This is the feisty sister, beats up everyone, bowls them over if they push at her little sis.









And here's the little lass, it seems to be a genetic defect or an insult to the embryo during its/her development.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh that is so sweet of her sister taking care of the one-eyed girl! Nice pictures, too. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful.. I hope nothings wrong with her good eye(it looks kind of bulging) its nice to know she has a nice home to live in now.
Spider


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute they are 
Poor little girl, Im glad you are taking them in cause yes, the petstore, no comment...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its been a long rescue effort day today, lots of rats went through to their new homes, back and forth...I was the middle and meetup spot  

More tomorrow but tonight I will just post the girlies pics. :heart: :heart: 

Honi absolutely adores Hera, who also adores her back, so its not a one-sided love affair. Hera is the leader with Honi right at her hip.
From looking at Honi's eye, it really looks like there was an accident soon after birth rather than no eye at all ever. After being incredibly skitty and nervous they settled down to be soo calm and sweet. 

Hera and Honi









Honi is comfy on her sister









Hera protecting her sister









Pretty little Hera









Babies in a basket









Honi's butt









Hera's butt









These little ladies let me lift their chin and position their heads for a better shot...they were very poseable models. LOL


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

So cute!!


----------



## PanikkButton (Feb 27, 2009)

Awwww.


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful names!

How are the little girlies??


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I intro'd the babies on Tuesday night. I decided they needed to liven up the older Mini-Horde crew, so I added in the MIA Cheeses, and the Smeezes.

I had a bit of a worry with this particular intro. Suri at 20 months is a bit of a rude girl and has beat down a lot of newcomers...she's not a good alpha and really throws her weight around. 
Well...she was very much not the problem, she was more bemused. It was Summer and Aki who took issue with the bouncy babies 
But today all is well...as evidenced by what I came home to..










Quark is still very nervous but has completely bonded to sickly Licky Linny. They are always cuddled side by side :heart:









And Havarti...so sweet and beautiful. Silly girl escapes this morning when I was putting breakfast in the cage...she ran and climbed to Valora's cage, wedged herself behind and started scooping outmeal out with her paw...hehehe. I called her and popped her back in her cage. The look on her face was priceless...it's HERE too? 









Little Hera is actually not the brave girl of the bunch, her little one-eyed sister is the brave, adventurer. I think little Hera relies on her looks. 









They also love to pile into the double decker for the oldies. The babies like their new family I think 









But the real love affair is Honi and my nasty girl Suri...Suri gently cleans the porph off her "eye", and plays with her, etc...its sooo adorable! 









C'mon Suri! Stop eating and play with me!









Fine! Havarti, you are going DOWN!









Yep I like these guys, New Mom ;D


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

They are all so lovey, your really lucky to have them all!!
Nice photos, your quite the captionist!!!


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

hehe

such cute little rattie babes!!


Glad to know they've settled in so well


----------

